# Why posts get deleted



## Joe Blow (20 March 2007)

It is becoming harder and harder to manage ASF with the limited manpower we have and as a result people will sometimes not be notified about post deletions. Sadly, they are simply becoming too frequent. However, there are a few things people can do to ensure that we can keep post deletions to a minimum:

1. Do not verbally attack or abuse other ASF members.
2. Do not ramp/downramp stocks. Always provide some reasoning/analysis to back up your assertions.
3. When posting in stock threads ensure all your posts contain some meaningful content.
4. Please report any posts that do not abide by the above three rules to myself or one of the moderators via the 'report a post' feature. (That's the little '
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ' symbol you see at the top right of each post)

I will lay it on the line here. There is absolutely *no way* I am going to let ASF degenerate to the level of some other stock forums. The more difficult it becomes to manage ASF the harsher the measures the moderation team and I will need to adopt to maintain standards here. Up until now we have tried the diplomatic approach but unfortunately that isn't having the desired results. We are now on the verge of suspending a number of ASF accounts, so please, if you have been contacted by myself or one of the moderators recently about ramping it would really be appreciated if you could adapt your posting style to abide by the first three rules outlined above.

I would like to point out that the vast majority of ASF members continue to contribute valuable/meaningful content to the forums and these remarks (apart from the reporting posts part) do not apply to them.


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 March 2007)

the king is NOT a fink!!!
anon.   :viking:

PS Joe, this icon should be censored as well  :-
 :swear:

PS meaningful content :- mmmm they're reporting that there's gonna be a correction. Are they correct? Will the correction be based on flawed assumptions?  What if the assumptions are incorrect?  Does that mean that the correction is incorrect? ahh SHUDDUP!!

PS can we assume that non-trading threads are "relaxed" in this regard  
PPS but can we also assume that personal insults arent acceptable on all threads, trading or otherwise ?


----------



## Joe Blow (20 March 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> PS Joe, this icon should be censored as well  :-
> :swear:




No way!  :swear: 



			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> PS can we assume that non-trading threads are "relaxed" in this regard
> PPS but can we also assume that personal insults arent acceptable on all threads, trading or otherwise ?




Correct on both counts.


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 March 2007)

gr8 thanks 


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Wizard_of_Id
> The King: Like most characters in the strip, the King is named simply after his role. "Sire" to his subjects, he is the greediest, most evil man in the kingdom, and yet he maintains a sense of humor about his desire to stay wealthy. Jokes are often played on his height (about three feet), and he wears a crown and cape that makes him look like a playing card. From his throne room he hands out terrible punishments for crimes (executions being quite common), only ever looking to win votes, power and money. He is hated by the peasants, who to his dismay, often proclaim, "The King is a fink!" However, he is often shown to have a quirky softer side, and it is mentioned his only friends are the moat monsters
> 
> The Lone Haranguer: A phantom heckler who rides past the King's window frequently to shout "The king is a fink!" The King has suffered anxiety over the stranger, but has never succeeded in capturing or identifying him. (Name is a play on "The Lone Ranger").




lol - I have nothing in common with this bloke, but I post it nonetheless - for its poetic content ( probably true of you too Joe lol?)


> Troob: A local musician and poet (a "troubador") who lives to walk around the kingdom writing songs and commentary on Id's ways of life. He sometimes entertains the king, but his music is uninviting. He is one of the few people in Id to be streetwise enough to see the bigger picture of the state of the kingdom. His song describes the place well: "*The land of Id, 'tis such delight, the land of milk and honey. No need to lock your doors at night, the king has all the money!" *


----------



## Happy (21 March 2007)

Joe can you suspend them or ban?


----------



## Joe Blow (21 March 2007)

Happy said:
			
		

> Joe can you suspend them or ban?




Having your account suspended is the same as being banned. Banned/suspended members can read the forums, they just can't post.


----------

